# Duyuru > Kültür >  Zafername

## atoybil

Zafername


Rauf Denktaş''ı yakından tanıyanlar Oğndaki Girit tedirginliğini bilirler. Ben tedirginlik dedim, gerçekte Girit korkusudur bu! ülkesini seven, yurdunu yüreği bilen her temiz Türk için Girit elbette bir korkudur. 
Bizim Türk milletinin çok kötü huyu olan ğçabuk ve her şeyi birden unutmakğ hastalığı, hepimize bu tür korkuları hatırlatmayalı yıllar oluyor ise de, Denktaş Beğ gibilerimiz için tarih ibret alınması ve sürekli hatırlanması gereken bir bilgisayar aynasıdır. Devlet adamlarını devlet adamı yapan unsurların en başında da bu şart yer alır. Hala ğbüyük şairğ Mehmet ükifğin: ğHiç ibret alınsaydı tekerrür mü ederdi?ğ sorusunu hatırlamak da devlet adamlığının vazgeçilemezleri arasında olmalıdır bence.
Fakat bu günlerde ben Zafernameğyi hatırlıyorum sürekli olarak. Zafernameğyi hatırlayınca bir zamanların Dışişleri Bakanı (ve Başbakanğı da olan) üli Paşa geliyor aklıma, Ziya Paşa geliyor hemen arkasından ve Girit geliyor. O vakit de Denktaş Beğ gibi Girit korkusu canımı yakıyor; korlaşmış bir ateş cehennemi sanki, bunaltıyor! Ciğerimde yok olamamış bir kurşun yarası acısıyla Girit sancıyor.. Halbuki ben Zileğde doğdum, Girit ile hiçbir bağım olmadı. Bir zamanlar yurdum idi. ğGeçtik yabancı gibi yakınından Rodosğunğ mısraı ile hüzünlerini sellendiren Kemaleddin Kamuğya benzedik. Hüzünlerle yaşamağa mahkÃ»muz demek ki.. neden?
Kıbrıs ile ilgili romanlarımı yazıyor iken Rumca öğrenmek istemiş, öğrenemediğim için üzülmüştüm. Niyetim gereken belgeleri bir de Rum dilinden okumak idi. şimdi Rumca öğrenemediğime pişman değilim. üünki bizim gazeteler artık Yunan gazetelerini Yunan belgelerini aratmıyor; birçoğu Rumğdan çok Rum çıkarlarının hem tetikçisi hem takipçisi.. Yunanğdan çok Yunan düşüncesiyle cıvıl cıvıl ötüşüyorlar. Görünüşün adına ğküreselleşme hevesiğ de diyebilir, elbette çağdaşlaşıverirsiniz hemen!
Daha önce ğbeynelmilelcilikğ havasından nefesleniliyordu; Tevfik Fikret de: ğVatanım yeryüzü, milletim insan milletiğ demenin illetinden yakasını kurtaramamıştı.
Fakat Girit gitti!
Tıpkı günümüzün Kıbrısğının başına gelenler, ya da getirilenler, Giritğin üstüne çöküverdi, çöktürüldü; Türkler, oradan da çıkartıldılar. Ne T. Fikretğin ğinsanlık milletiğ Girit Türkleriğnin ğdramığndan gamlandı, ne T. Fikretğin uzantısı ü. Atlan, H. Cemal türü yazarların gününe göre anlam kazanan ğBeynelmilelciğ dünyanın topları toycukları Giritli Türklerin ğtrajediğsinden yaslandı; gam da yas da faciaları yaratanlara göre değil çünki!
şimdi Giritğte Türk yok, Türklük de yok.
Türkğe kinli Türklükğten nefreti din edinmişlerin gelecekte Kıbrısğta, hatta Tanrı korusun Türkiye topraklarında neler yapabileceğini merak edenler örnek olarak Giritğin dününü okumalı, bugününü seyretmelidir. Eğer gönülleri Yunan efsanesine tutkun, beyinleri Helen aşkıyla dumanlanmış ve yürekleri Rumğa esir olmamış ise en azından irkileceklerdir.
Bugün Girit satıcılarını çoğumuz tanımıyoruz. O günlerin gazetelerini bulabilsek bile alfabe değişmesi yüzünden okuyanımız pek bulunmaz. Okunabilse bile ağdalaştırılmış bir Osmanlı Türkçesi, Sadrazam ve Hariciye Nazırı üli Paşa için yazılanların yağdanlıktan mı çıkma, yoksa düpedüz yağlık mı olduğunu anlayamazlar kolay kolay. şimdi AB denilen sırtlanlar sofrasının baş oturucuları olan iki üç devletin yine şimdiki gibi Yunanğı arkalamasıyla başlattığı olayların üstesinden gelemeyen üli Paşa çareyi Giritğin ğözerkliğiğni tanımakta bulmuş, Girit adasının tümüyle Yunanğa tesliminden başka bir anlam taşımayan bu ğhezimetği zafer diye yutturmanın bütün yollarını denemişti.
O günlerde Yunanğın bu işlerin henüz acemisi olduğu, buna rağmen Giridğe sahiplenmenin üstesinden zorlanmadan gelebildiği düşünülür ise, şimdiki ustalığıyla Kıbrısğa sahiplenmekde hiç mi hiç zorlanmayacağını hesaplamak hüner gerektirmez. üstelik Yunan basınından çok Yunanğdan yana bir basın ordusunun ağırlığını da yanına alabilmiş bir Yunan, haydi haydi hakkımızdan gelecektir.
Girit olaylarını geriye sarılan filimler gibi çevirip gönlümüze göre değiştiremeyiz artık; fakat Kuzey Kıbrısğı bir Girit filmi gibi oynatmamak elimizdedir. Zafername''yi okuyabilenler orada Ziya Paşağnın üli Paşağyı alaya alan, gülünçleştiren hicvini değil sadece, Girit Adası''nın o zamanki AB baskısıyla Yunanğa teslimini zafer diye gösteren dönemin devlet adamı anlayışıyla da eğlenişini görecektir.
üli Paşa göçmüş gitmiştir; parası pulu, malı mülkü, şanı şöhreti yerle bir olmuştur ammaaaaa Zafername yok olmadıkça Giritğteki günahları sürekli hatırlanacaktır.
Belki üli Paşağnın Girit marifetlerini abartarak gülünçleştiren Zafername kitaplıklardan toplatılarak yok edilebilinir, Ziya Paşa da unutturulur. Lakin Paris Konferansığndaki ğapdalcağ tutumu yüzünden İngiliz heyetinde oluşmuş şu kesin kanaatin ününü silebilmek mümkün olamaz. Konferansa katılan ülkeler Osmanlı Devletiğnin o günki sınırlarını ğgarantiğ altına almışlar, toprak bütünlüğünün ve bölünmezliğinin kefili olmuşlardı. Kefilliğin mürekkebi bile kurumadan uçtu gitti bütün sözler, bu, ayrı bir konu. Asıl konu, üli Paşağnın davranış tarzıdır ve sanki Türk delegesi gibi değil de bir yabancı duruşunda hareket etme yöntemidir. üyle ki, İngiliz Başbakanı Lord Palmerston bile, kendi delegesi Lord Glarandonğa: ğNiçin yardımcı olmadınız, Osmanlığyı koruyacaktıkğ deyince, Lordğdan aldığı şu cevabı oturup düşünmenizi istiyorum: ğBir kişiye yardım o kişinin isteğine ve isteğini dillendirme yeteneğine göre olur. Başbakanım, sizin bile beğenmediğiniz o maddeleri Osmanlı Türk delegesi bizzat uygun gördü, itirazsız kabul ettiyse ne yapabilirdim ki? Ben, bir Türkğten daha Türk olamam ki!ğ
Tevfik Fikret değil bence, Mehmet ükif haklı. Tarihten hiç mi hiç ibret alınmıyor; gerçekten alınmıyor. Bu yüzden tekrarlanıp duruyor ya!

----------

